# Some Recent Additions



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been selling a few and buying a few recently - these are the new arrivals









1st up is this G-Shock G-300. Very nice watch and just about my only digital, it's a huge lump but it's mostly made from plastic so is very light & comfortable to wear. Strap is a leather/canvas jobbie which I've cut down so it fits the 15mm lug width. The watch came on a bund sltyle jobbie which I'll be putting on the trading forum soon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

2nd is this Pulsar quartz 200m - the result of a deal with Bry who got my Citizen miltary auto. This is a very nice watch indeed, lume is great and quality is excellent. Very nice watch that looks cool on a black Nato strap. The dial has a carbon fibre effect outer ring that's just visible in this photo


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

3rd is this black RLT20. Everything that's been said about it is true - this is just a belting watch with great vintage looks, lume and build quality. It's a new vintage watch - destined to become a favourite of mine I'm sure


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another photo of the Laco 200m I got 2 or 3 weeks ago. This is just about the only watch that my dad likes (& wants - he isn't getting it







)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally another one of the Pulsar.

Ta for looking


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love the `20` and the Lanco, both very cool


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

You and Derek have got a strangely seductive watch there in the Laco Diver. The case from the side initially looked ugly to me, but gradually the strange trumpet type shape is growing on me.









But the face is superb.









The strap attachment looks a strong and smart alternative to conventional lugs.

A watch that really stands out for the right reasons. I would guess some well known Italian design house had something to do with it.

Nice buy









Toby


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> ←
> ​


Who's the girl?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone you want her to be


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The girl is a singer/songwriter from New York called Fiona Apple. I just happened to be listening to her album (called Tidal) whilst taking the photos. Those are her eyes in the Pulsar photo - I thought the cd sleeve may make a good background to some of the shots. She makes cool music, can't put her in a category really - kind of jazzy, rhythmical, chilled out stuff, ideal for a sunny sunday morning really


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Love the Laco I've been thinking of the PVD version. A question about the 20 is it a steel case the has been coated or a composite? Also if you could what is the lug width on the 20?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The case on the 20 is coated - it's metal but I don't know if it's stainless steel or not (I suspect that it isn't), the lug width is 20mm.

The Laco seems to be an excellent watch in either version - it's big but doesn't look massive on the wrist. Unlike the Panerai clone or Glycine Lagunare I used to own, I think this is partly down to the design of the case and the unconventional lugs & partly down to the fact that it doesn't have a big crown (or crown guard) sticking out at 3. Even my mum likes it







(she's not having it either)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> The case on the 20 is coated - it's metal but I don't know if it's stainless steel or not (I suspect that it isn't), the lug width is 20mm.


I'm fairly sure that they are steel under the coating.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> The case on the 20 is coated - it's metal but I don't know if it's stainless steel or not (I suspect that it isn't), the lug width is 20mm.
> 
> The Laco seems to be an excellent watch in either version - it's big but doesn't look massive on the wrist. Unlike the Panerai clone or Glycine Lagunare I used to own, I think this is partly down to the design of the case and the unconventional lugs & partly down to the fact that it doesn't have a big crown (or crown guard) sticking out at 3. Even my mum likes it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the timely reply. 20mm lugs kills my idea of useing the Black and White regimental NATO that Roy has.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Some great pieces Paul, congratulations









I got an email off Rich Andrews following my posts of the Laco and he sent

me a picture of a vintage Le Jour - spot any similarities


















Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Thanks for the timely reply. 20mm lugs kills my idea of useing the Black and White regimental NATO that Roy has.


No problem Ron - I'm happy to believe Roy if he says that it's steel. I've no idea how to find out what it's made from without scratching it (it's not magnetic). Shame about the strap - maybe it's worth asking Roy if it's possible to get some(one) made?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I'll just keep it on the bracelet then, no big deal. That LeJour does share some design elements doesn't it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> he sent
> 
> me a picture of a vintage Le Jour - spot any similarities


Do you wear yours upside down as well then Derek?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Upside down














wha &*^%











jasonm said:


> > he sent
> >
> > me a picture of a vintage Le Jour - spot any similarities
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I got an email off Rich Andrews following my posts of the Laco and he sent
> 
> me a picture of a vintage Le Jour - spot any similarities


There's nothing new under the sun is there







- cool watches despite (or maybe because of) the similarities


----------

